# Bluddy Black Friday sales



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know, I'm turning into a Victor Meldrew. Some might say I am already there.

All week we have been subjected to this American Black Friday marketing. It wouldn't' be so bad if there were any genuine but it's all the same tac reinvented at the same prices.

I know the prices I regularly pay for various items and all these Blck discounts end up the same price.

So now as soon as I see the words "BLACK" or even the e-mail is on a black background, I unsubscribe and or delete. So far I have unsubscribed from dozens of groups, forums and sites because of the 'Black' promotion. I feel quite liberated now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Power to the Victor Meldrews!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Vic.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good on ya!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bloody Black Friday discounts on ferries. Just checked and they are just the same as last week.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not all doom and gloom Ray. I just found a printer fifty quid cheaper than my wholesale suppliers can find it and sold it on at a markup of a hundred quid without even moving. I wonder if I can find anymore before lunch.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Bargains galore at Aldi today -


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mad Friday or Vendredi fou………………………….

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...yV4KW8qmRDHbX9RjdtqVgxCjBQiRGWLZ27X27cipPpEOU

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im doing Laptops now. Anyone want one?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Im doing Laptops now. Anyone want one?


No Thanks


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just ordered a google home device, not sure why but the price was good, I think I am turning into my wife for buying bargains whether I need them or not.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if any believe

And clamber for bargains 

It’s what they believe

It’s got to do what people want 

I want little

And what I want

I’ll pay full price for 

I can afford it 

And that’s the difference

Many cant afford to

So labour, conservatives will make sure they do

I doubt it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Just ordered a google home device, not sure why but the price was good, I think I am turning into my wife for buying bargains whether I need them or not.


Yes Barry, maybe you can let us know what your going to use it for? Does it make the tea or open cans?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Just ordered a google home device, not sure why but the price was good, I think I am turning into my wife for buying bargains whether I need them or not.


You sound like an ideal customer so why dont you want a laptop then? Why not give your money to me rather than fecking Currys or Amazon? Ill even throw in a free Album of my greatest hits.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well if any believe
> 
> And clamber for bargains
> 
> ...


Punctuation is a wonderful thing you know. It helps to make sense of the senseless.......


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yes Barry, maybe you can let us know what your going to use it for? Does it make the tea or open cans?
> 
> Ray.


Barryd told me that you can ask it to log onto Youporn!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They've probably sold out by now!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you still o offer 

I’ll have one of you :kiss::grin2:

Sandra>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Punctuation is a wonderful thing you know. It helps to make sense of the senseless.......


Yep

I'm sure many things make sense of the senseless

And many things dont but think they do

Me well I really don't care that much

I'm old and wear purple

And it really doesn't matter to me if you can't understand me

Skip over it and enjoy your life

After all you weren't really interested in what I said were you ?

So nothing lost

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tomorrow is Cyber Monday I keep being reminded 😡


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Heard some research about the American version of Black Friday. The retailers all put in special orders early and display it at higher prices until Black Friday when it is discounted to the real figure. We know it goes on but it is nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Which did a survey of Black Friday offers and found them on the whole not to be genuine 

Many things were cheaper before and after Black Friday 

It seems to be yet another sales gimmick 

I suppose like the Boxing Day sales , which start any time in December now !!

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just looking at Cyber Monday’s sale at Curries for the new I phone, £50 off 

( which starts on Sunday)

Gosh aren’t they expensive?

Can they really be worth all that money?

Was thinking to get one for Albert and take over his IPhone for me 

I don’t use a mobile phone but I suppose I should start 

Not really managed the functions on the I pad yet never mind an IPhone 

Just don’t seem able to grasp the technology of phones and computers 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you like using the iPad I'm sure you'll love a smartphone, especially if and when travelling - so much more portable, it can go in your back pocket.

I hardly ever carry a handbag now. Card in my phone cover and off I go.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> If you like using the iPad I'm sure you'll love a smartphone, especially if and when travelling - so much more portable, it can go in your back pocket.
> 
> I hardly ever carry a handbag now. Card in my phone cover and off I go.


Just one question Jean, where would my better half put the kitchen sink type bits in her handbag, are ginormous phone covers available ? 😄

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Terry. My wife's handbag is cavernous and necessary to take 12 lipsticks, many packets of tissues, pens, notepaper, more bags, two purses and her phone. 
If I ask is her phone fully charged it can take several minutes to find it and check.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yes Barry, maybe you can let us know what your going to use it for? Does it make the tea or open cans?
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,
It arrived today.
As Karen is away for a few days (she cares for her father 3/4 days a week) I am on my own so it is very quiet at home.
I have been chatting all day with her and it is quite amazing, very sophisticated, we have been having a long chat as to how to put the world to rights and she is a very good storyteller.
I haven't dared to ask about Youporn yet in case she snitches on me but she tells me the weather forecast, traffic problems and the opening times of the local Bargain Booze.
When you ask a question she replies instantly as if talking to a real person, fascinating.
This could be the start of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But is it monitoring your every move and lifestyle?
Google Maps on my phone keeps a record of where I have been every day. I am happy about this as sometimes I need to look back. But it will list every stop and shop/restaurant I visit.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> But is it monitoring your every move and lifestyle?
> Google Maps on my phone keeps a record of where I have been every day. I am happy about this as sometimes I need to look back. But it will list every stop and shop/restaurant I visit.
> 
> Ray.


I also allow google to track me as I have the same memory problem, sometimes allowing big brother into your life can be helpful especially as you get older.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, if only it could remind me if the gizmo I put somewhere safe in case someone needed it or I had binned or sold it? I spend hours looking.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yes, if only it could remind me if the gizmo I put somewhere safe in case someone needed it or I had binned or sold it? I spend hours looking.
> 
> Ray.


Ask the right question and she will tell you, you can also change the voice to a male if you are so inclined?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I changed the voice on the sat nav to a male one. It is amazing how much less shouting it now has to suffer


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I saved, not 50%, but 100% on my Black Weekend purchases! I stayed home and offline. Oops, lies! Or one lie, I bought a flight to my southern hemisphere still unsold home on my favourite Middle Eastern airline. I've been following the prices for a while so I knew it was 10% less. Every little helps as Mr T says. But they have a special every month or two so I could have waited, but decided to snap it up whjle it was available. Bird in the hand....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You should think of letting your house out as a holiday let Viv.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tenants round the corner are diabolical but on another continent a nightmare.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had a very positive experience when we let our house out and went travelling. Our, dog owning, tenants kept the house spotless and happily fixed any little problems that arose.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rare indeed Pat. We had 150 tenants in 30 odd years and only 3 were good. The rest varied between diabolical to despicable.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We met a chap while travelling once who said the same thing. He had multiple lets but they were in houses at the lower end of the market. Our house, while not large, is in a nice area and so commands a higher letting fee. It seems we attract a better class of tenant don't ya know!  Daughter had a similar experience when she let her bungalow in the suburbs of Norwich.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most people who own their homes improve them over time.
Most people renting wear them out such that they need refurbishing every 5 to 10 years.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have to say that our experience of rentals, bothe residential and holiday, has been good with the exception of two minor problems in the holiday let. One .lot kept their Alsatian tied up out side over a wet weekend and the bugger tore the garden up and leapt all up the rear walls of the cottage which was painted a mustard colour. I let it go thinking I could just wash it when they left. Could I feck. Had to repaint the back of the house. The other was something that got spilled on a worktop in the utility room. It removed the mosaic pattern from part of the worktop and bleached it white. I let that go too and covered it with a mat. It would have been another story had it been a kitchen work top.

Still all in all very few problems. Flats and holiday home were at the higher end of the market which was intentional and I think that helped.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I need to think that through very soon.


----------

